# Some danios want to breed, yet others don't



## Tetrasdanios (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone!
My tank has been set up since December 2011. It is a 20 gallon long tank with tetra filtration.
The inhabitants are:
3 zebra danios
3 red eye tetras
4 Bloodfin tetras
The parameters are roughly these:
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 25
pH is normal, water is slightly hard and pretty alkaline
My issue is my three danios. They used to breed but I was unable to save their spawn because I did not realize. But recently, now that I am prepared, the males seem to follow the female in the morning as if they want to spawn, yet the female wont engage in any breeding activity. Also, sometimes the breeding actually happens, although I don't really notice, as I was cleaning the tank one day and found a dead fry. Does anyone know what to do about my female danio?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a 5 or 10 gallon tank....cover the bottom with marbles...put the males in that tank...feed the female with a high protein/high fat diet for about a week or so until you see that she has filled with eggs..then put her in with the males..as soon as you see her thin again pull all of them...you should soon see fry swimming around...make sure you have some extremely fine fry foods ready for them...


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

*Breeding with Window Screening*

You can also use some window screening. Just stick it a breeding tank then add your fish. The next morning when the fish spawn, the eggs will drop through the screen and the fish will not be able to eat them. Take the adult fish out after a few days and remove the screening.


----------

